
12Society Sends Out Plain, White Plate in Subscription, Chaos on Twitter Ensues - pccampbell
https://twitter.com/12Society
======
pccampbell
Or Here: <https://twitter.com/jcmorgan/status/292305277208895488>

------
pccampbell
My favorite reaction: <http://i.imgur.com/2z0Li.png>

